

Parsing CSS with Parsec - darthdeus
http://blog.jakubarnold.cz/2014/08/10/parsing-css-with-parsec.html

======
munro
I've used Parsec + Doctest and it was a dream.

> I'd recommend writing a lot of unit tests for your parser. It's easy to play
> around in the REPL and test things out ...

Doctest feels like a REPL in your source, making it extremely easy to write
automated testing. Now I'm wishing for better integration in Sublime Text, so
it will tell me if I have an error in the editor, without hitting the
terminal.

